# Bubble screens



## barry stamper (Oct 21, 2007)

I once heard that a bubble screen or bar is bad for a planted aquarium...is this true.. thanks in advance for your responses!.. barry


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

barry stamper said:


> I once heard that a bubble screen or bar is bad for a planted aquarium...is this true.. thanks in advance for your responses!.. barry


barry stamper:

Did not affect my plants but the bars and disks were situated near the walls of the tanks.

Please note that:
1) the "screens" were of such significance that they only produced minor turbulence on the surface of the tank and
2) I left the "air on" 24 hours/day.

TR


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I've been told to avoid such things during the day, but have been encouraged to use them at night as the plants will actually consume oxygen at night. 

It makes a very attractive display to have a small moonlight turn on at night over the bubbles.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

The main reason people don't use them in planted tanks is because they outgas carbon dioxide. If you aren't injecting carbon dioxide, then it shouldn't matter because there is minimal co2 in the water. But if you are, you should not run the airstones in the day time.


----------

